# HP Pavilion dv2700 3 missing drivers - XP



## ggsherman (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am missing 3 drivers:

Ethernet Controller: 
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4353&SUBSYS_30CD103C&REV_14\4&29E2C51B&0&00E1

Modem Device on high definition audio bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30CD&REV_1000\4&125A1DFE&0&0002


SM Bus Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_30CD103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&FB


The numbers below the 3 drivers are the driver instance IDs. not sure if those help.

I am running windows xp. the model of my laptop is:

p/n: kq654av
s/n: 2ce82245nf

thanks,

geoff


----------



## ggsherman (Sep 15, 2008)

I have got it. If anyone needs help getting drivers for this specific model, just PM me.

Thanks


----------



## nazeemuddinmd (Oct 4, 2008)

hai im having the same problem so if u can send me the drivers i will be very happy iam having dv2530en lap top and also help me getting other drivers for my model like audio, ethernet controller, fringerprint reader etc
thanks and regards 
nazeemuddinmd


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is for the dv2700 CTO (not necessarily for any other dv27xx model)

SMBus is probably the Ricoh 5-in-1 reader
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-42847-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

The modem and audio will need this patch from Microsoft first:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221
Modem:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-44645-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
Audio:
you can try this driver:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1194857&action=summary
(thanks to momomo for pointing out that link)

For the Marvell 88E8039 ethernet:
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=175


----------



## biju7143 (Oct 17, 2009)

*HP Pavilion dv2701tu sound drivers for XP*

Hi...

plz help me in getting sound driver for windows xp sp3....

my laptop model is hp pavilion dv 2701tu.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv2701tu sound drivers for XP*



biju7143 said:


> Hi...
> plz help me in getting sound driver for windows xp sp3....
> my laptop model is hp pavilion dv 2701tu.


Try this one:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1194857&action=summary


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

@mrbien 

Go here for your drivers: Vista windows
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3559543&lang=en


@biju7143

Go here for your drivers: Xp Professional
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3641487

Notes: Install chipset driver first always, and restart computer inbetween each driver installation.


----------

